# How to Take good pictures of Rats



## pantera989 (Sep 14, 2008)

I have been trying in vain to get good pictures of my rats, they just move to fsat. Anyone got some good ideas?


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

Awe a very common complaint. LOL
Most people will take hundreds of pictures to get a couple of good ones. One thing you may want to try if you have a 2nd person is have that person hold a piece of food out of sight of the camera but will get the rats attention. One of my favorite pictures is a plate of food set down and all of the ratties stuffing their faces. I'm sure others will give some good advise. 
Good luck and by the way I am still trying to get some good pictures of my kids.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hopefully you have a digital camera with lots of memory 

Just keep snapping, rats turn around and will run back into the shot when you least expect it. Don't wait for them to pose, since by the time you are focussed they are gone. If they do pose, go nuts!! Expect to take a LOT of pics and only get a few useable ones. :lol:

I have put down baby cereal or food to get them to stay still...put them in a limited area as well like a chair or a shelf they cannot get off of...less chances of running out of frame LOLOL


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

yup, the buddy system works best

digital camera with rechargeable battery & a really fast/responsive shutter speed is darn near a MUST HAVE with rat photography

often I place my hand over the top of them in order to hold them still & then the picture is taken just as the hand holding the rat is yanked away... I've dumped many pictures of the back of my hand away... even thought of creating a hand forum just so we rat photographers could show off our most photographed subject, the back of our hands".... second most photographed subject... the empty spot where the rat was sitting .005 seconds ago.

Do pea fishing photos because the rats will sit there propped on the side of the dish until the last pea is gone.


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 6, 2008)

Use natural light instead of the flash. At least with my camera, if I'm trying to take pictures with the flash, they are always blurry, even if they are barely moving. But, the natural light is more forgiving for some reason. (obviously I don't know jack-crap about cameras, I just know what has worked for me!!  )


----------



## Kazzy (Sep 26, 2008)

Natural light is always better 

This person managed to get BEAUTIFUL pics of their rats...I love these:
http://photo.net/photodb/folder?folder_id=545092


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

I have a setting on my digital camera that shoots moving objects really well. It's a cheaper $200 camera and it works better than my $1000 camera when it comes to moving shots! I can get pictures of the rats, the ferret, the dog, and even my kids on the trampoline, playing soccer, ect. Great feature!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i try to use the "macro" setting on my camera, so they don't end up as too-close-blurry. if you have a "motion" setting that's really good, so they aren't motion-blurry. you can use both the macro and motion settings together on some digital cameras, so that's very helpful. my casio has a "soft" and "hard" flash as well; the soft flash is much better for the rats since they are so much closer to the camera, but if you can't do that, use natural light, it's pretty much the best. and like everyone else says - LOTS of pics.


----------



## pantera989 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for the help, also found the setting on my camara to do 10 quick burst shots which seems to help alot.


----------

